# HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13th



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Heres hoping everyone has a great day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th to ya Slightlymad and to all. I wish everyone good luck on this unlucky day!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th to ALL!!!!!!!!

To celebrate, I've just settle in my comfy chair and turned on the *CHILLER *channel. I'm watching _*Tales from the Crypt *_*- People Who Live In Brass Hearses*. LMAO!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh and Jason says hello!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

We've got a ladder in our house at the moment, I think I'll walk under it a few times and see what happens...too bad I don't own a black cat.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th everyone!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, my lucky day is here! I love Fridays!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Turned out to be a good day for me!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I ended up in a tornado shelter at the mall.
LUCKY for me there was no actual tornado. LOL!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

it went great
son came back fom france
didnt get lost getting to the airport
and one hell of a paycheck with 40 hours of overtime!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

